# Favorite companies to purchase from



## White_Sands (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi, I am looking to purchase my own supplies for taking care of myself. What does the Prepared Society community recommend for companies to purchase from. For example if you are looking for sleeping bags, which companies make the best? Also, what companies would you go to for the majority of your equipment needs? Thank you.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, for starters, in basic foodstuffs that are already packaged for long term storage, I use the Latter Day Saints store http://store.lds.org/ and another good one for freeze dried foods, MRE's, etc, is Emergency Essentials, http://beprepared.com/. There's probably a bunch more out there, but those are the main two I use, and always get great service from them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> Well, for starters, in basic foodstuffs that are already packaged for long term storage, I use the Latter Day Saints store http://store.lds.org/ and another good one for freeze dried foods, MRE's, etc, is Emergency Essentials, http://beprepared.com/. There's probably a bunch more out there, but those are the main two I use, and always get great service from them.


I shop those 2 companies as well as Augason Farms both from their site direct and from Walmart for the free shipping on orders $50+.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Grimm said:


> I shop those 2 companies as well as Augason Farms both from their site direct and from Walmart for the free shipping on orders $50+.


So you can buy Augason Farms from WallyWorld?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> So you can buy Augason Farms from WallyWorld?


From their website. None of the Walmarts I have been to carry LTFS in store.

When you order from Walmart's site they in turn drop ship from Augason Farms so the dates are fresh.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool, I'll have to try it myself!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> Cool, I'll have to try it myself!


Their prices are cheaper on most of the items.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We dont purchase any LTS foods but for many food related items we do need

http://pleasanthillgrain.com/
http://honeyville.com/


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

As far as nonfood stuff, I prefer to buy used when I can at estate/garage sales, antique/resale shops, thrift stores, Craigslist, Facebook groups, etc. you can get nearly new stuff for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## White_Sands (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, great information. I will look into the companies that all of you recommended. Thanks again.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Where does everyone buy bulk spices? I have been looking for bulk mustard seed.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We buy a lot of building supplies and large appliances from Lowe's, they give all veterans a %10 discount for just showing your VA card.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forums White Sands.

Army/Navy surplus has a lot of items that are helpful in emergencies etc.
If you're new to prepping an American Pressure Caner is a must in my opinion. 1143 Amazon reviews are 5 stars. I have one and it is darn near bullet proof. 
http://www.amazon.com/All-American-921-2-Quart-Pressure/dp/B00004S88Z/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1437352040&sr=8-1&keywords=all+american+canner+921


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

The World's Longest Yard Sale is coming up in about two weeks:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/127_Corridor_Sale

It goes from Gadsden, Ala., to the Michigan border and passes right through our area. Last year, I bought some "antique" kitchen utensils and dh bought some ham radio equipment. I nearly got a pressure cooker, but when I came back it was sold already. You can find some really good deals if you take your time and just work your way up the road at a leisurely pace.

As far as companies are concerned, I use Lehman's Hardware for non-electric tools, Hoegger's Goat Supply for dairy goat-related items, and Seed-Savers Exchange for heirloom seeds.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I love my Seal-a-Meal for everything from saving cheese to packing clothes. I use the bags for freezing food, making water-proof packages of emergency supplies, and the jar attachments for both my regular and wide mouth jars to save dry goods.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Where does everyone buy bulk spices? I have been looking for bulk mustard seed.


We've been using Penzeys for years and we are happy with their quality.

https://www.penzeys.com


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Where does everyone buy bulk spices? I have been looking for bulk mustard seed.


You can Goggle "bulk spices" but be warn that they need proper storage in order to keep for longtime,heat,humidity and light will eventually damage them.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

You hit the Yellow Pages my friend ,in this here forum you will get tons of info and since you open a can of worms, I will give you a few. Learn some skills and save lots of money like making your own preps from scratch; granola, protein bars, dries foods, jerkies, crackers, etc and like tsrwivey posted ,hit the garage sales and thrift stores look for closing listings and bankruptcy sales, also visit restaurant equipment warehouses great deals on used equipment, anyway you get the idea.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

For clothing, camping gear... I like www.steepandcheap.com. It's the outlet store for Backcountry.com Most everything they sell is top quality and pricing is normally about 50% off or more. _They use this site to sell off-season or year-old merchandise when a new model comes out.

_The Bargain Cave at www.cabelas.com also has some good deals if you look for them.

www.Woot.com is a good site that has some stuff but it's for household, garage...

*Be advised that each site I listed changes their listings either daily (Woot), every 3 days (steepandcheap) and approx weekly (Cabela's bargain cave) so you need to check in to see what's new.*


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Where does everyone buy bulk spices? I have been looking for bulk mustard seed.


have you tried looking for some Mennonite or Amish stores in your area? I've found the mustard seeds and other spices and such at real good prices on the 20oz containers. here are some sites to check out:

http://www.myspicer.com/
http://wholespice.com/
http://www.bulkfoods.com/content/51-categories
http://www.herbco.com/
http://www.americanspice.com/?_ssess_=18286390009869d2b34f34e31e123ac0

those are the ones I have in my bookmarks

as for equipment we usually find the things we need at military surplus, pawn shops and gun shows. and one local gun shop has started to carry survival related items here.
we did manage to find some new coleman cots at the goodwill once for real cheap ( have no idea why someone would get rid of them) but otherwise we don't find much there. we don't do yardsales. PIA all the stopping and starting. flea markets around here suck. same crap with the same vendors.
I myself am not brand loyal lol so I have no "favorites"( except beer. there I'm a Linenkugle girl thru and thru). where ever I can get the best bargan for what I want I go with.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I've bought a few items from Honeyville.com and emergency essentials. I have a few items from Thrive as well. And for spices; I've used American Spice Company. I've never had any problems with any of the above companies.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I like Ruger and Remington. Like said above the local Amish stores have great bulk spices. I like Southern Exposure Seed Company and Tractor Supply. Gransfors Bruks for hand tools. Lehmans and Wally World for household goods. Memphis net and twine for fishing and F&T for trapping gear. Barter or make everything else


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

If you need long term storable food look up your local Mormon church. One of their basic beliefs is to have a year supply of food. They usually have a local bishops store house that they will sell and you don't have to be a member. The prices are lower than any place else since it's not a business venture.


----------



## White_Sands (Dec 1, 2012)

Hmmm, good information. Thank you everyone.


----------

